# Pay Drops Guarantee added in Tampa



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

Uber just announced a rage drop from $1.25 to $.95 but added a guarantee of $12.50 to $15.00 per hour depending on time of day. *Accept 90% of trip requests + Complete an average of 1 trip per hr + Be online for at least 50 min. per hour.
*
Of course Uber claims it will be better and the drivers will make more. I currently average $18-$19 per hour when I work. Math doesn't seem to work for me.

I can only guess that at some point the guarantee will go away but the pay will stay reduced.

I had trouble justifying working for $1.25. At $.95 I am out.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

There are a bunch of drivers on here who work the guarantee and know the ins and outs. Bart McCoy is active on here and comes to mind...... look for him and find what threads he has commented on. Good chance you will be lead to threads discussing guarantees.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I've done alright on the guarantees, but am going back to trying to work the surges. Your guarantees only come out to about 8 and $10/hr, after Uber takes their cut. In OC/LA, ours our 16, 20, and 26 an hour before the cut, so I figure it about 12/16/20 net, much better money for working the guarantees. At your rates, you seem better off just driving and trying to get surges.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Snowtop said:


> Uber just announced a rage drop from $1.25 to $.95 but added a guarantee of $12.50 to $15.00 per hour depending on time of day. *Accept 90% of trip requests + Complete an average of 1 trip per hr + Be online for at least 50 min. per hour.
> *
> Of course Uber claims it will be better and the drivers will make more. I currently average $18-$19 per hour when I work. Math doesn't seem to work for me.
> 
> ...


POST # 1 / Snowtop : Ahoy and Welcome
to the UP.Net Forums
from Sunny and Breezy Marco Island
just down the Road Apiece from You.

Thank You for starting this Thread.
The News that A FEW Cities have mar-
ginally increased their Rates is NOW
about to be Tsunamied by the long-
predicted "Spring Rate Cuts".

Please stay "Connected" via UPNF,
whose addition of a CHAT Function
does add the Promise of Immediacy.
With a Searchable Database offering
253,000+ Posts&Replies from 12,800
Members it will "pay" to Stay Abreast
of Goings On in the United States.

Nevertheless, with #{T}Ruthless Leader
& the VC "Fratty Boi" BOD in continuous
ecstasy over the Pending IPO Gravytrain

the Drivership is Crassly Reminded of

☆ ☆ THE TRUTH ABOUT #[F]UBER ☆☆
Avarice+Deceit+Hubris+Schadenfreude


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

$12.50 to $15 is a weak sum to be jumping through hoops for.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Another dirty rate cut from Uber


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

Guarantees are well disguised way of being an employee without them paying any if your expenses. 

50 minutes of each hour - every minute will be prorated and deducted from that hourly BEFORE your 20%. No time for lyft or Sidecar. (Employee)

90% acceptance rate - 10 and 12 and 15 min travels to pick up will become the norm. You can not wait for surge and must take that 5:00pm trip all the way across town in heavy traffic that just took you 45 minutes (Did it start in the middle or the top of the hour cuz whatever time is left in that next hour needs a ping and you MIGHT go without one) for about 22 or 23$ before 20%.

At $26 hr you are really making about 10 to 12 hr. All this for bringing your 15-20k piece of equipment to the table to be Ubers *****.

Open your eyes gentlemen.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

onefuctubersheep said:


> Guarantees are well disguised way of being an employee without them paying any if your expenses.
> 
> 50 minutes of each hour - every minute will be prorated and deducted from that hourly BEFORE your 20%. No time for lyft or Sidecar. (Employee)
> 
> ...


It really seems to be geared towards forcing a driver to be out there driving more while keeping them away from driving on the Lyft platform. The requirements are such that how many people fail to make the cut and get paid the guarantee? Are most people making the minimum runs?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Huberis said:


> $12.50 to $15 is a weak sum to be jumping through hoops for.


POST # 5 / Huberis : Belated Bison is
remiss in Not Yet Recognizing 
Your Reaching Well-Known Status.
Congratulations. Well done.

I'm sure that by now You Have Realized
that chi1cabby has Retired from Daily
Activity, alas without Warning (on 4/15)
or Reasons Given. His Content was pro-
digious with 15 Linked News Stories/day
for 46 Remarkable weeks, earning him
the Honorific "Newsmeister" that I sheep-
ishly bestowed on him in 2014.

My point here is to Ask of those who Seem
to Value these Forums the Most to pitch
in with Linked Information to help fill
the Void left by chi1cabby. Thanks.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm in Houston and we have some pretty decent guarantees up to 44 dollars an hour this weekend but I don't even worry about guarantees unless they are at least 28 dollars an hour. 12 or 15 is useless IMHO.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 5 / Huberis : Belated Bison is
> remiss in Not Yet Recognizing
> Your Reaching Well-Known Status.
> Congratulations. Well done.
> ...


Thank you esteemed ungulate.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

It is all a ploy to stifle Lyft ridership.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm in Houston and we have some pretty decent guarantees up to 44 dollars an hour this weekend but I don't even worry about guarantees unless they are at least 28 dollars an hour. 12 or 15 is useless IMHO.


What contributes to such high guarantees? What is the driving force?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Huberis said:


> What contributes to such high guarantees? What is the driving force?


I think right now because of the city code and the city leaning on uber due to the rape allegation by a driver who passed their check but would not have passed Houston's they have been forced to deactivate at least enough drivers to try to appear compliant. They just started a new guarantee for starting drivers to try and on board more.

It can be tough to get the guarantees if you get a long trip. Like Friday and Saturday 12-3am it's 7 trips in those 3 hours. Mostly it's doable though. They seem to like to give you a long surge trip at the end that you of course don't want unless it's totally putting you over the guarantee.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I was curious if you would mention the city code. I have an interest in Houston for the simple reason it has been in the news quite a bit. The city's code is easy to find online and I found to easy to read. I also heard about drivers being activated after the rape allegation. I assumed that had some part in it.

My nature wouldn't allow me to enjoy working the guarantees and I would resist changing in a way that would let me enjoy it. Surge pricing would rub me the wrong way too. I find it manipulative, it allows a simple run to feel too much like winning at a slot machine. Livery is enough of a roller coaster ride without the surge.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Huberis said:


> I was curious if you would mention the city code. I have an interest in Houston for the simple reason it has been in the news quite a bit. The city's code is easy to find online and I found to easy to read. I also heard about drivers being activated after the rape allegation. I assumed that had some part in it.
> 
> My nature wouldn't allow me to enjoy working the guarantees and I would resist changing in a way that would let me enjoy it. Surge pricing would rub me the wrong way too. I find it manipulative, it allows a simple run to feel too much like winning at a slot machine. Livery is enough of a roller coaster ride without the surge.


Well if you don't work the guarantees and/or surges (I do both depending on circumstances and how a day is going) you might as well not work in Houston. Rate is $1.10 / mile and the busiest areas have the shortest trips. Rare to get more than 3 trips / hour (guarantees are usually dependent on about 2 / hour) and if you do get 3 they will not be long. Long trips will generally take you out of Houston into spread out pings in the suburbs.

I just can't imagine making decent money at this rate. If you could get one trip after another with no dead miles it would possibly be ok but there's just too many drivers for that even with some deactivated. I carried 2 pax last week in separate trips who were planning on becoming drivers. Eventually we will run out of new drivers especially with the 7 year/ 150,000 mile limit on cars but that hasn't happened yet. Right now I think it's a bit of a lull but it won't last and the guarantees will come down.

The city code would have been a perfect time to raise rates and blame it on the city so if they didn't do it then I don't see it happening anytime soon. We don't even have Lyft here. There is NO competition. Most pax hate yellow cabs and have said they would gladly pay more but don't like surging. I don't get what is going on in the minds of the Uber honchos.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

"would gladly pay more but don't like surging." No surprise there. If you are a driver, the thought of a surge keeps Uber on your mind. If you are a consumer, to get a good rate, you need some sort of prescient knowledge of exactly when you will need them and what is likely to be going in town at that time. That would be tiring. 

I read a thread where some driver got caught in some sort of traffic from a sporting event and had to drive around a block at one point. The pax complained and had 2/3 of the call refunded. The driver responded and got another third back. They still docked him pretty hard for making that loop. I found that kind of humorous in the sense that here was Uber punishing this guy for supposedly an inefficient route that cost the company money, yet given the opportunity, they will surge a fare at their discretion when it is serves their purpose and leave it to the driver to smooth things out. 

That seems off somehow.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Huberis said:


> There are a bunch of drivers on here who work the guarantee and know the ins and outs. Bart McCoy is active on here and comes to mind.....


Yeah, but sad thing here is he mentioned gurantee is $12.50 (which is insulting and downright disrepectable) and $15 (which is still laughable)
If those are the rates, I would advise not to do any gurantee (my area does $23 and up). I would say make $20/hr the min

for this market i would never drive for 95/mile,my only option would be to do surge only. (easiter to do in some markets than others)



onefuctubersheep said:


> At $26 hr you are really making about 10 to 12 hr. All this for bringing your 15-20k piece of equipment to the table to be Ubers *****.
> .


can you please explain how a $26/hr guarantee dwindles down to 10 to 12??????????????????????


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

onefuctubersheep said:


> Guarantees are well disguised way of being an employee without them paying any if your expenses. 50 minutes of each hour - every minute will be prorated and deducted from that hourly BEFORE your 20%. No time for lyft or Sidecar. (Employee).


Yes, absolutely correct, but with one caveat:
If you work *only* Uber's 'guarantee' hours (16-18 hours/wk here)
then there are plenty of hours left in the week where you could turn of the Uber app and work Lyft/Sidecar​


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Welcome to the Gaming the Guarantee Clubs. I hope you Tampa drivers have been monitoring which areas suck to get pings because those areas are now your friend. Read up on here as I have posted many ways to make it work for you.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

onefuctubersheep said:


> Guarantees are well disguised way of being an employee without them paying any if your expenses.
> 
> 50 minutes of each hour - every minute will be prorated and deducted from that hourly BEFORE your 20%. No time for lyft or Sidecar. (Employee)
> 
> ...


Sounds like someone is doing it wrong. Please explain how a $26 guarantee is really $10-12? Gaming the Guarantee is much different as someone who get one $8 fare during Peak hours just got an additional $18 in their fare total. That is much better on expenses than for someone getting $20 in fares and driving much farther (probably a couple of trips instead of 1) and only getting $6 in guarantees.


----------

